
Virtual Apple II – Apple II and Apple IIgs games ready to play in the browser - empressplay
http://virtualapple.org
======
rabidrat
Not in my browser: "ActiveGS only works on Windows or Mac!"

~~~
1001101
Likewise, I was hoping to get in a game of Thexder. What is this "ActiveGS,"
and can it be trusted?

~~~
sp332
Does this work better?
[https://archive.org/details/a2gs_Thexder_1987_Sierra](https://archive.org/details/a2gs_Thexder_1987_Sierra)
The Archive also has DOS and Tandy versions, maybe others.

------
jloughry
For extra realism, consider incorporating Trevor Blackwell's analogtv.c source
code. It's a faithful DSP simulation of late 1970s television circuitry. You
can see it in action in some Xscreensaver modules.

~~~
mmphosis
AppleWin is an Apple II emulator for Windows which is cycle accurate.
Recently, they added a better TV mode using Sheldon Simm's code.

[https://github.com/AppleWin/AppleWin](https://github.com/AppleWin/AppleWin)

[http://wsxyz.net/applewin.html](http://wsxyz.net/applewin.html)

You can run AppleWin on Mac and Linux using Wine.

------
pmontra
It seems to be a Java thing. Probably wasm and emscripten (1) would be fast
enough nowadays but this emulator was created many years ago.

(1) They can't access the sceeen AFAIK so we still need some plain JavaScript
to interface the emulator at every computed frame. Is there any project like
that, not necessarily retro computing?

~~~
__david__
Just plain javascript is fast enough:
[https://porkrind.org/a2](https://porkrind.org/a2)

------
Lukman
The ActiveGS Chrome extension required to run the games on this site is
broken, and the code hasn't been updated in two years:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/activegs/nhndampaj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/activegs/nhndampajkkhamolmmnalddigpojomph/reviews)

~~~
amelius
It shows the sad state of the web: anything you build will automatically be
broken in a couple of years.

~~~
dasil003
The web is one of the great stories of backwards compatibility along with
Microsoft's herculean efforts on DOS/Windows over the years.

~~~
jimmaswell
>The web is one of the great stories of backwards compatibility

Are you serious? Flash is being dropped eventually, npapi plugins (especially
wrt Java) are out, the blink tag is gone, Firefox extensions are being dropped
for a worse system, breaking changes to JavaScript, the list goes on.

~~~
brennen
On the other hand, HTML I wrote by hand in some terrible Windows text editor
in 1997 still renders fine. It's kind of a mixed bag.

------
sehugg
There's another native JS emulator with lots of disk images built-in:
[https://www.scullinsteel.com/apple2/#asteroid](https://www.scullinsteel.com/apple2/#asteroid)

------
homarp
consider also "a lot (1010 as I type) of Apple 2 games cracked again, with a
documentation on how it's done"
[https://archive.org/details/apple_ii_library_4am&tab=about](https://archive.org/details/apple_ii_library_4am&tab=about)

------
mr-ron
Another great collection of old browser-ready software from archive.org:
[https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary](https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary)

~~~
derefr
Sadly, there's one small time-slice of games that the Internet Archive
Software Library doesn't cover: games for Windows 95/98 that were 16-bit code,
but also used 32-bit Windows APIs. Slightly too old for modern Windows to
support; slightly too new for DOSBox to manage to run. :/

Some of these are sold on GOG, but the rest have faded into the kind of
complete availability-oblivion that the IA is supposed to prevent—they're not
available as torrents, you can't find them on eBay, etc.

~~~
mr-ron
Examples? There isn't a whole lot from that era that I haven't found
SOMEwhere.

------
notadoc
It wants to install a browser plugin? Haha, no thanks.

~~~
Hilyin
seriously. This is not "in browser" if you need a plugin in my opinion.

------
junke
See here for more Apple II stuff:
ftp://ftp.apple.asimov.net/pub/apple_II/site_index.txt

------
dver23
Awesome, they have Taxman and Super Taxman, I can play the maze I drew up
again!

